# Marx 1998 Switcher Stopped Working



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

I need help. My 1998 Union Pacific Marx Switcher with scissor couplers stopped working. When I turn the power on, it lights up, but doesn't move. Instead a buzzing sound starts. I've opened it up and it looks fine, when I run it then still the same thing occurs. The motor doesn't seem to be getting warm, but the coil behind the light does begin to warm up a little, which immediately raises a red flag saying it's an E-Unit problem. I've tried wiggling it on the track, but the best I can get is the diesel sounds (The rattling it makes, I've seen the inside and it's done on purpose by a coil) to start by pushing it around. But it doesn't run then. I'm almost 100% positive the E-Unit is the problem, but does it need to be replaced?


----------



## SeaTroller (Feb 2, 2013)

Try Tapping the E unit a couple of times.
Have a tendency to stick once in awhile


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Marx e-unit info here:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=25409

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=288701&postcount=4


TJ


----------



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

Have you made sure that the gears are greased, I had a 1666 that didn't run and just sat there in buzzed. After cleaning the wheels, and dabbing some Vaseline on the gears (most likely not the correct thing to use) and spinning the wheels by hand, I was able to get the train to run again. Just make sure to run it for quite a while, give the wheels another clean, and run it again the next day. My 1666 that I had to do this with is now one of my best running Marx trains.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

tjcruiser said:


> Marx e-unit info here:
> 
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=25409
> 
> ...


The motor on that Marx 21 looks similar to the one I'm talking about.


SeaTroller said:


> Try Tapping the E unit a couple of times.
> Have a tendency to stick once in awhile


Ok, I'm going to try that now.


infernisdiem said:


> Have you made sure that the gears are greased, I had a 1666 that didn't run and just sat there in buzzed. After cleaning the wheels, and dabbing some Vaseline on the gears (most likely not the correct thing to use) and spinning the wheels by hand, I was able to get the train to run again. Just make sure to run it for quite a while, give the wheels another clean, and run it again the next day. My 1666 that I had to do this with is now one of my best running Marx trains.


Well, I haven't run it in a while so maybe it does need more lubricant. I'll try putting some labelle 107 on.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

Unfortunately when I tried to take the shell off, a wire disconnected. I also tried tapping the coil, no luck. I did see the motor spin a tiny bit, but that was it.
Where does the green wire go? (It's on the left of the top view image)
Also The coil that's getting warm is the one behind the light.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Edit your post and you'll see the paper clip icon. Click on it to insert pics. 

Magic


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

Magic said:


> Edit your post and you'll see the paper clip icon. Click on it to insert pics.
> 
> Magic


I didn't see the paperclip but I figured out you need to use the attachments tab in the top row of tools. Well the pics are on there now anyway.


----------



## SeaTroller (Feb 2, 2013)

Here is an awesome post on reverse units
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=177791#post177791


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

The marx reverse unit (e-unit) only has two positions. Both power the motor; first forward and then reverse.

If you have power to the reverse unit (buzzing) then chances are something is open. A contact on the reverse unit itself or a brush, wire or possibly an armature or field coil. Hopefully not the last!

One wire in your picture is clearly soldered to the top of the reverse unit is a 'ground' to something in or on the body shell. With that being said it would seem logical that the other wire is 'hot' to whatever is powered on the body and should be connected to the threaded portion of the bulb socket. This is the junction point for all center rail ('hot') connections.

Do you have lights mounted on the body?









Your picture:


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

Update: Resoldered the wire, thanks for the info on where it went. However it's still not working.
But guess what: I found out what was missing. The brush spring. I'll have to replace it and see if that fixes the problem.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

Another update, I made a little wire into a spring, but this didn't work. I tried pushing the brush in, no luck. I don't think the motor is getting warm, but the coil behind the light is. I've tried tapping the E-unit, but nothing has happened, not even when I tap it hard.


----------

